
North Korea's homegrown OS - selimthegrim
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/dec/27/north-koreas-computer-operating-system-revealed-by-researchers
======
DrScump
It was just posted an hour earlier with its original title.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10797927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10797927)

------
selimthegrim
Related from 32C3 thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10797625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10797625)

